

MIT Startup Bootcamp: Livestream - ksiegel
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/startup-bootcamp-2013

======
staunch
9:30 Julia Hu (Lark)

10:00 Helen Greiner (iRobot)

10:30 Dulcie Madden (Rest Devices)

11:00 break

11:30 Rebecca Hough (Plugless Power)

12:00 Michael Grinich (Startup Bootcamp)

12:30 lunch

2:00 Ryan Bubinski (Codecademy)

2:30 Iqram Magdon-Ismail (Venmo)

3:00 Grace Hsia (Warmilu)

3:30 break

4:00 Greg Grinberg (ActualFood)

4:30 Evan Spiegel (Snapchat)

URL: [http://startupbootcamp.mit.edu/](http://startupbootcamp.mit.edu/)

~~~
avidas
That's a strong lineup, hopefully they will make a better video quality
available after the event.

------
anderspetersson
I'm sorry to be whining, but this stream is pretty terrible. It's not possible
to see the slides, and not possible to se the speaker.

Audio is ok though.

~~~
wavesounds
If anyone is there tell the camera operator to press zoom please

~~~
ksiegel
Sorry, our video equipment malfunctioned at the last minute and we have to use
low-quality video for the stream. We will post high-quality video on our
website by the end of the month.

~~~
wavesounds
Awesome! Especially since most of us probably missed the morning speakers too.
Thanks for doing this!

------
bfaviero
Hey guys! Re: Video quality. ustream didn't work with our network and their
web client wasn't able to pick up our USB camera input. HD, zoomed videos will
be uploaded in the next few days.

------
leoh
Will there be a way to view a recording of these lectures later?

------
globalmojo
Great speakers.. and cool demos!

